# Leftover meatloaf quandary



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have half of a small meatloaf leftover from last night's dinner. It's a bit heavy on the garlic, but the biggest problem is that it's dry. I added minced onion, eggs, a little milk (maybe 1/3 cup for 2.25 pounds of ground meat). However the meat is rather lean. I should have known, but I bought the same stuff I used to use.

So now I have this hunk of meat loaf. Sandwiches don't appeal to either DH or me, and neither does a shepherd's pie. I've got pasta sauce, spinach, various shredded cheese and some mushrooms I had planned to make some kind of casserole with the meatloaf.

Any ideas?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

What about tacos?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sloppy Joes? Maybe you can turn it into a "_Joe's Special_." BDL posted a recipe here a few weeks ago: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...s-special.html


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

or (as mentioned) tacos/burritos...or use in omelet or fritatta...that's about it for me....by the by...Happy New Year!


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

I've grown fond of applesauce in meatloaf - helps with the 'dry' bit.

meanwhile, biscuits and (meatloaf reinforced) gravy would be my choice . . .


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

lasagna comes to mind 

When the kids were still at home, I made sloppy joes with leftover meatloaf. Not exactly 'gourmet fare', but they loved it.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

''I have half of a small meatloaf leftover from last night's dinner''

Dice it and add to mac and cheese with sauteed mushrooms

chop it and add to sauce with drop of cream for bolognaise

add beans, chop add tomatoes make some kind of chili top with cheese over rice


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Now, if you have one of those nifty electric thingies they show on the info=mercial, you could put the meatloaf in there, add some leftover broccoli & some leftover home fries, spinkle on some cheese for good measure, and VOILA!! 

Then lookie...cleanup's a breeze...just a quick wipe, then stand it up on the counter...why, it's even smaller than a toaster. 

If you call in the next 10 minutes, we'll even double your order and throw in the handy batter shaker dealie, and the special spatula, and a recipe book with 101 ways to clean out the fridge and make dinner in once easy step.


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

Now hold on....we're STILL not done...for the next sixty seconds...we will be tossing in a Vita-Meata-Vegamin machine....It slices!...It dices!....(but can it core an apple, oh Chef of the Future?...hamanah...hamanah...hamanah.......if you don't get it...you are TOO YOUNG!!!)


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

DH and I have all the episodes...hard to believe the half-hour sitcom was only one season (not counting the skits they did on his variety show).

[but, shame on us, we've derailed Mezzaluna's topic :look:]


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

but at least you got the drift....and now what do we have for him Johnny?

Well, from the Spigel catalouge she will get a 25.00 gift certificate and a trip to Dicker and Dicker of Beverly Hills for a glimpse of what the rich and famous are wearing...and now back to you Mezzaluna...

"From the Desert to the sea to all of Southern California...a good eveing"

"and that's the way it is...Tuesday the 23rd of October..."

"good night and may the good gnus be yours."

"Ok lady I love you bye bye" 

(Stop...stop...make him stop!!!)


----------



## thooks (Sep 22, 2008)

If it's any good, email it to me.

Otherwise, use it for meatloaf sammiches. Slice it for sandwich portions. Put it in the toaster over on broil. Yeah, I know, you are thinking this is going to dry it out even more. Not IME.

Get it heated, put it on some bread with ketchup.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Sandwiches were my first idea, but since that's a no-go . . . 

Sliced and then braised in some flavorful broth, maybe even with a little chopped raw bacon? Root veges could be cooked with it.


----------



## willie24 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like you've got the makings of a decent calzone - get thee some dough!

Willie


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

We use our leftover meatloaf for "cabbage roll casserole". Just crumble it up and layer it with cooked cabbage and whatever sauce you use for cabbage rolls. You can top it with some mozzarella cheese.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I used some leftover meatloaf crumbled up in a beef and noodle soup, it turned out pretty well, as I recall. Basically a bunch of broth, the meatloaf, some sauteed mushrooms, a small tomato diced finely and a big handful of egg noodles.

There was something else I added, but at the moment I can't remember if it was a dessert topping or a floor wax.

mjb.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

what about breaking it up and adding it to a vege soup


----------



## bakeaholic (Aug 17, 2007)

i would make a meatloaf sandwich with pepper jack cheese and spinach and take it in for lunch but thats me. I love meatloaf.


----------

